# Future of STM and USM



## unfocused (Mar 20, 2013)

While there is a lot of chatter over the new Canon bodies, I'm kind of surprised there isn't much discussion of the new 18-55 STM lens. 

Not this particular model, but the fact that Canon has introduced their third STM lens. From what I understand, STM is targeted to video (smoother focusing) while USM is best for still photos. Anyone disagree with that? Is STM the wave of the future or will we eventually see USM and STM models of all lenses?


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 20, 2013)

Ultrasonic stepper motor?  or USTM.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 20, 2013)

What lenses have both USM and STM versions? I think we'll keep seeing the relatively inexpensive consumer lenses (which are micromotor, not USM) updated to STM to align with the video AF capable consumer bodies (Rebel/xxxD, -M and -B). USM will remain the AF motor of choice for higher-end lenses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 20, 2013)

STM is likely to be the new standard for consumer bodies, and may be targeted for future mirrorless designs. USM will likely continue to be the standard for high end lenses.

This seems to be a winning situation for consumer lenses, but the price is higher too.


----------



## preppyak (Mar 20, 2013)

So, basically what's left is a 55-250 STM...maybe even a 70-300? Maybe they'll go crazy and release a nifty 50 with STM, but, honestly, shallow depth of field is what makes STM look bad.

I agree, if they didn't put out their new 24/28/35mm primes with STM, it's not gonna be a large trend across their higher grade lenses. At least, until they put it in the 5d Mark IV


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 20, 2013)

i think the 18-55 will be an optical upgrade too to bring the EF-S kit lens into line with the EF-M version which is quite a bit better than the existing one IMO
should be a decent low cost lens


----------



## mrsfotografie (Mar 20, 2013)

preppyak said:


> So, basically what's left is a 55-250 STM...maybe even a 70-300?



I wonder, not having used STM lenses - is the STM AF faster than micro motor? I'd say AF speed is more important in long lenses (but I may be wrong as I don't shoot video).




preppyak said:


> ... but, honestly, shallow depth of field is what makes STM look bad.



Please explain?


----------



## SwissBear (Mar 20, 2013)

As i do not have a STM body but the Shorty McFourty, i'm not totally happy with the STM thingy, at least not for stills.
The main problem is MF, there is a delay and it just does not feel right, the worst thing is to change from MFD to infinity: the STM is too compared to any lens where i can manually pull the focus.

I hope that this STM stuff doesn't grow too much, because it's not the best thing for still photographers, and any decent videographer uses anyway a followfocus and prefers therefore full MF lenses.

So, please keep USM in the high grade lenses and STM in the consumer stuff (=


----------

